# Northern California



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi! 
My name is Maggie and I'm new to this forum. I am located in Northern California and wanted to find a local breeder. If anyone could help me that would be great. If you could provide me with a list of breeders in Northern California or show me how to locate a reputable breeder that would be very helpful! 

Thank you!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Maggie, welcome! There are several reputable breeders in Northern California; Sheila at Malta Angel MaltAngels Maltese Puppies For Sale, she has a cute little boy now and Pat at Richelieu Maltese in Knightsen, http://www.richmaltese.com/Puppies_.html looks like she will have some puppies ready in April. There is also Aria, but they don't have anything right now.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If you go online to the American Maltese Assoc. and look at the breeders list you should find one in your area.
You can also look at Rijes Maltese in No. Cal.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks  im ready for my puppy now!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm in Monterey and got my pups from different breeders. I got Jax from Pat at Richelieu and Kenzie from Stacy at Bellarata. We also have a few other breeders up this way! Where are you located that could help a bit - if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Mandy I am very northern (near Eureka CA...about 4.5 hrs north of SF) I am willing to travel in the state to find a puppy. I have been talking to Stacy (Kenzie is adorable!) and I emailed Richelieu a week or so ago but still waiting for a response. I haven't found any breeders closer to me so I've been researching Malta Angel, Rijes, Aria, Richelieu and Bellarata. I've even called my local kennel club (Lost Coast) for a breeder referral which didn't list anyone closer to my area.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi from Sacramento! 

If you haven't acquired a Maltese yet ...

I see there is a male in rescue in Redding. He's listed on petfinder as having come from a breeder who was closed down. 

As they say, his coat needs growing out, but I bet he will be a doll when it does. :wub:

Adoptable Maltese: FOO BEAR: Petfinder 

petfinder.com/petdetail/16452933


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This rescue pup looks really sweet. But he really doesn't look purebred Maltese to me...I'm not sure, though.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think he looks more so in the full-body photo, taken from a bit of a distance.

Closeups very often make a dog's nose look larger--it could be that's what's happening in his "headshots," because I agree he looks a little less typical purebred maltese in those.


----------

